# T&F two questions.



## dpolet (Jun 22, 2013)

I will take T&amp;F afternoon. When calculate fluid loss through a valve, will the equiv.length (ft) be listed in the exam (AM+PM)? I did see this in 2008 ncees sample exam, but I am not sure if this is the general rule.

I have another question about the R134a P-H chart. Will the ncees give such chart during the exam if I take T&amp;F in the afternoon. I want to know how to find a clear printable copy of such chart. I don't have ASHRAE book.

Any suggestion?Thanks.


----------



## CRNewsom (Jun 24, 2013)

You could use P-H tables. Mine are in the appendix of a thermodynamics book.

I just did a quick search and found several high resolution examples that you could print, also.


----------



## dpolet (Jun 24, 2013)

CRNewsom,could you send to me the printable P-H chart? My email is dpolet72 at yahoo.com. Thanks.


----------



## CRNewsom (Jun 25, 2013)

Metric units:

http://www.personal.utulsa.edu/~geoffrey-price/Courses/ES3053/R-134a.jpg

Customary units:

http://www.engr.siu.edu/staff1/weston/me300/ph_r134a.jpg


----------



## dpolet (Jun 26, 2013)

These chart are clear. Thank you.


----------



## Jonhnny123 (Jul 16, 2013)

dpolet said:


> I will take T&amp;F afternoon. When calculate fluid loss through a valve, will the equiv.length (ft) be listed in the exam (AM+PM)? I did see this in 2008 ncees sample exam, but I am not sure if this is the general rule.




Are you planning to bring the MERM with you? That should have Cv and equivalent lengths of valves and fittings. I wouldn't necessarily count on it being shown on the exam.


----------



## Power63 (Sep 6, 2013)

Cameron Hydraulic Data is a great reference for Fluids and Fluid Machines as well as a bunch of other general engineering subjects. I prefer it to the Crane TP410. Take it to the exam,

http://www.flowserve.com/Products/Pumps/Cameron-Hydraulic-Data-Book,en_US

I have a copy from 1984, I assume the newer copies are very much the same.


----------

